# Halloween chocolate fountains



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

I actually colored white chocolate in my fountain orange last year and it was a HUGE hit. I'd definitely recommend doing it. It tasted really good too. I think this year I'm going to add pumkin flavoring to the orange chocolate. (I made pumpkin truffles at my party last year that were also very popular and I have some of the flavoring left over so I'll make those again and do the orange pumpkin fountain).


----------



## ChattyChristine (Sep 30, 2008)

Where did you get your chocolate and coloring supplies? Keep in mind that I'm not willing to sacrifice apprearance for quality. 

thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm a TOTAL chocolate snob and won't eat anything that isn't the highest quality. (My friends make fun of me because I'm such a chocoholic but I won't eat most chocolate because I can taste the fillers/wax/etc). I get all of my chocolate (for fountains and candy making) from a small company called Chocoley. For fountains you want to use a product called "Just Melt It!" -- it's formulated for fountains. You just zap it in the microwave (follow their directions) and pour it in the ftn. It's so easy. (Make sure you get white chocolate if you're using the coloring). They also sell all of the coloring and the flavoring for fountains. I also highly recommend them if you're making any candy for the holidays. They've got compound chocolate (easy to use) that tastes like high end couverture stuff.


----------



## ChattyChristine (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks! Somebody else has already recommended their chocolate to me, (must be good!) but I didn't know they had coloring supplies too. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Pregreen (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a chocolate fountain but I am going to use Caramel for my Halloween party. Nothing like a caramel apple fountain in my opinion.


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

Pregreen - Be careful that you definitely thin it out enough . THat sounds really good though. I was thinking of pre-making caramel apples and using them as a dipping item in my fountain. Sounds less messy.


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

OH yeah, I'll probably cut them first before I put them out to dip. haha.


----------



## Pregreen (Aug 6, 2008)

the company that I bought my fountain from has the caramel already to go, here is the link:
https://www.sweetfountains.com/~rentals/sales/home.php?cat=75
i am going to cut the apples into wedges and supply nuts etc...for finishing touches


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

With this post on chocolate fountains I've been thinking all day about using mine at my party. Does anybody have any good Halloween specific dipping item ideas?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a chocolate fountain and hadn't even thought of using it for the party. Chocolate truffles sound great too.


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

Princess--the same company that I get the chocolate from has these cream centers that come in tubs that you can roll into a ball and dip in chocolate. They are really yummy. It makes making "truffles" a lot easier. If you like orange flavored stuff, they have an orange one (good with dark chocolate). Could be really fun for halloween since the color is orange too. Or I was thinking about coloring my white chocolate orange and dipping the chocolate cream center in it. It makes it really easy to make really gourmet tasting chocolate. (And a heck of a lot cheaper than buying something like that at the candy store).


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I bought my fountain from Sephra.com and get all my chocolate from them. You can usually find a discount code online through Google. They have a great variety and even sell flavorings and they have a recipe section, too.

CHOCOLATE FOUNTAIN HEADQUARTERS by SEPHRA : 888-5-FONDUE


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

SouthernBelle- My fountain is Sephra too. I definitely do like their fountain and from what I've read they are the best on the market. But I didn't really like their chocolate very much -- it was the first I tried when I got my fountain (I think they're really good at the equipment side... not as good at the ingredients thing since they're more a manufacturer of equipment than a chocolate company). Then I went seeking something else and was so happy when I found Chocoley (Of course, I'm a total chocolate snob and am VERY picky about good chcocolate). Their fountain chocolate website is Chocolate For Fountains - Just Melt It! - No Oil Needed - Incredible! Luscious Taste & Aroma . Phone number is 866-528-5252. (Guess I probably should have given that info before). Got to say, I also really like that their people are sooooo nice and helpful and I really like supporting a small family business. It makes me loyal  

On a side note with Sephra fountains, you can also find them on Target.com. When I got mine it was a lot cheaper there.


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay strange, not sure why it changed the text of what I put for the link. But I guess it gets you there just the same. lol


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Chocoholic - I've gotten a lot of great ideas on the whole chocolate fountain thing from members on this forum (thanks Muffy!), but as far as dipping ideas go, this is what I plan on using this year: bananas, apples, pretzels, marshmellows, pound cake, angel food cake and whatever else I can think of.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

BooBerrie said:


> Chocoholic - I've gotten a lot of great ideas on the whole chocolate fountain thing from members on this forum (thanks Muffy!), but as far as dipping ideas go, this is what I plan on using this year: bananas, apples, pretzels, marshmellows, pound cake, angel food cake and whatever else I can think of.


Pecan logs sliced thinly and then dipped in the chocolate. Now THAT rocks!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Chocoholic - I am a chocolate snob too =) Thanks so much for the info. I think I will be placing an order.


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

So glad I could help Halloween Princess . I know you'll LOVE the chocolate.


----------



## ChattyChristine (Sep 30, 2008)

Chocoholic--I ordered Chocoley's fountain chocolate the day you suggested it and just recieved my order this morning and OH MY GOODNESS! Their chocolate is delicious! Thank you so much for your recommendation. I didn't order a lot of chocolate because I wanted to make sure I liked it before feeding it to my Halloween party guests. The chocolate definitely exceeded my expectations! I want to thank you for your help and am actually going back to Chocoley's website to place another order: five pounds of dark and five pounds of white, along with the orange coloring to make the white chocolate fountain festive! Thanks again! 

P.S. Do you know anything about their caramel? I am thinking of making some caramel apples and would like to purchase from them if it's anything near as good as their chocolate. Please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

Re: Chocoley Caramel.... I actually just got some of the caramel last week to play to see about using it to make apples for my party . I wasn't expecting much since they're a chocolate company (not a caramel company) but I was VERY pleasantly suprised. The caramel is AMAZING and I'm actually about to order a bunch more!!! The apples I made tasted way better than the crazy expensive ones I've sprung for in candy shopsand it was easy to use and make apples with (I'll never pay $20 for a caramel apple again. lol... not that I can remember why I did that in the first place!). I'll tell you, I think the caramel apples I made that were dipped in the Chocoley dark chocolate with cheescake flavoring and rolled in graham cracker crumbs (a chocolate cheesecake caramel apple creation) is one of the BEST tasting things I've ever had. Ever.


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

Oops meant to include a link to the caramel: Gourmet Cream Centers & Caramel - Easily Create Gourmet Filled Candy!

Also to make that above recipe was reallly easy and so good. I dipped the apples in melted caramel, let it harden in fridge for about 10 min, melted Bada Bing Bada Boom Dipping & Enrobing Dark chocolate and added a few drops of cheescake flavoring oil, dipped the caramel apple in the dark chocolate with flavoring, let harden for about 20 seconds and then rolled in graham cracker crumbs and put back in the fridge to harden.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

For dippers for my chocolate fountain I am going to use fruit, pound cake cut into shapes with mini Halloween cookie cutters, Halloween shaped pretzels, witch's finger cookes, and Peeps marshmallow pumpkins.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I hate this thread ... it makes me hungry!

LOL!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol I'm with you there southernbelle  it all sounds so good. I got a chocolate fountain for christmas last year and haven't had a reason to try it out I think my halloween party is the perfect excuse. woot.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the thread. I totally forgot about using the chocolate fountain I have. And I have some bags of milk chocolate for it. Hmmm...do you think there's a way to turn that milk chocolate into something that looks like blood? will red food coloring work?


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

mshelene - I'm pretty sure you can only color white chocolate (I think milk chocolate would change a really funky color), unless you want to turn it black (since black is darker than the chocolate). Don't use regular food coloring- regular food coloring is water based and water will make the chocolate "sieze" (clump up). You need an oil based coloring that is made for chocolate. 

On a side note, that company where I get my chocolate now has a page for halloween fountain supplies. They've got great pics of the fun orange, black, and red fountains. Can't wait to use mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Halloween Chocolate Fountain Supplies


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

wow I didn't know that. Thanks for the info, Chocoholic.


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

No problem mshelene


----------



## ThreeHorses (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow caramel in the fountain for apples sounds awesome! Any ideas for preventing the apples from turning brown so I can cut them in advance? Thanks!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

You could get white chocolate and red food coloring and put a small ceramic skull with it's mouth open at the top


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

ThreeHorses said:


> Wow caramel in the fountain for apples sounds awesome! Any ideas for preventing the apples from turning brown so I can cut them in advance? Thanks!


here's a page with some answers. Looks like you can use lemon juice or lemon-lime soda on the apples.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

We have a Chocomaker, has anyone had any experience with one?

Also they highly recommend their own chocolate but I doubt we can get it shipped to us before Halloween or at least to a point where we can try it out before pushing it upon our friends. But they also recommend taking just regular bars of candy, melting them, and then adding vegetable oil to it. How is that?


----------



## sandra040772 (Nov 3, 2008)

I think it might be pretty hard to make your own chocolate. I got a  chocolate gift once with a description how to make chocolate yourself. Let's just say I tried it but it didn't work out as intended.


----------

